# 6-word stories



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Are you into minimalist fiction? This link has 6-word stories in the sci-fi genre.

http://www.sixwordstories.net/category/subject/sci-fi/page/2/

I'm likin' it.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

A little ADD, are we?


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

Fun. I definitely enjoyed it. Thanks!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

pidgeon92 said:


> A little ADD, are we?


Just a bit! Some of them I can get through all six words; others my attention starts to wander by the fourth or fifth word.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Just a bit! Some of them I can get through all six words; others my attention starts to wander by the fourth or fifth word.


Too too funny.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Must take quite a while to get through a book on the Kindle.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2009)

Martians invade and get the flu.
                                      --H. G. Wells


----------



## didir1010 (Feb 21, 2009)

Hilarious!!!  I like this one best:

Lie detector eyeglasses perfected: Civilization collapses.
4/01/2009
—Richard Powers


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Spoiler



Video game player really killing enemies.


 Ender's Game


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Ha! Some fun stuff there.


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks for the link. Fun stuff


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2009)

Robots pick up after Mankind dies.
                                        --Isaac Asimov

Aliens?  There's no such thing! Arrrrgggglllhhh!
                                                        --Bacardi Jim

I love vampires!  OW! My neck!
                                      --Bacardi Jim


----------



## jennyoh (Feb 22, 2009)

Both are available on the Kindle but somehow I couldn't make that link work by searching in the Kindle store via the link maker.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

I
    --Encender Vaquero

(That's the free sample, If you want the whole book, you'll have to purchase it)


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm shocked! Kevin Smith story's gone!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> I
> --Encender Vaquero
> 
> (That's the free sample, If you want the whole book, you'll have to purchase it)


9.99?


----------



## jennyoh (Feb 22, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I'm shocked! Kevin Smith story's gone!


It was funny while it lasted. 

Do moderators not usually note when they edit a post? Or did I miss the note somehow? (I'm curious because I rather assumed that making a note when you change someone's post would be the norm.)


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2009)

jennyoh said:


> It was funny while it lasted.
> 
> Do moderators not usually note when they edit a post? Or did I miss the note somehow? (I'm curious because I rather assumed that making a note when you change someone's post would be the norm.)


If a post is _edited_ by a Mod, you'll see their name in the usual tiny little "Post last modified by_____" note. If it's _deleted_ then there is no notification.

I fully expected it to be deleted anyway. No biggie. A shame I linked to it in the View Askewniverse forum, though.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Encender Vaquero said:


> I
> --Encender Vaquero
> 
> (That's the free sample, If you want the whole book, you'll have to purchase it)


LOL. Love the sample. Interesting choice in selecting the first-person point of view to tell the story. It really draws the reader in, and the sample really leaves you wondering what happens next.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

jennyoh said:


> It was funny while it lasted.
> 
> Do moderators not usually note when they edit a post? Or did I miss the note somehow? (I'm curious because I rather assumed that making a note when you change someone's post would be the norm.)


Yes, when we edit a post we leave a 'modified by' note with a timestamp. On occasions where we delete a post, there's no visible trail unless we add an explanatory post of our own. Sometimes we do that, but not all the time. It is, like everything else in the world of moderation, a judgment call.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2009)

I ain't mad atcha, Harvey.  Hope you're not mad at me.  It just, yanno, seemed funny at the time.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> It just, yanno, seemed funny at the time.


Absolutely hilarious.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> Absolutely hilarious.


Well, I know not everybody is a Kevin Smith fan. But I thought those who are would appreciate it.

Smith actually did write one:
Kirby had never eaten toes before.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Well, I know not everybody is a Kevin Smith fan. But I thought those who are would appreciate it.


I love his movies. His delivery is better, it fits the context.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

The board of moderators has spoken.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2009)

Heh.

Like I said, No worries on my end, Mr. CEO.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

edit.
Harvey is playing six word story.
Complete with picture! A nice touch!


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Heh.
> 
> Like I said, No worries on my end, Mr. CEO.


  I believe the correct form of address is 'Mr. Chairman'. You don't wanna see any jackbooted pigeons bustin' down your door!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

My turn:
The zombie came and ate everyone.
hmmm...its an original!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Harvey said:


> The board of moderators has spoken.


lol love the pic.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

The bad dog ate my Kindle!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

pomlover2586 said:


> The bad dog ate my Kindle!


What a horror story!....or it is a tragedy?


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

It's time to die... for you.

-Potter Puppet Pals


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

The lazy cat sat on my kindle!


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Brevity is the soul of wit.
                            --Shakespeare

Sometimes, six words is too many.
                            --Most everybody else


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

Britt said:


> It's time to die... for you.
> 
> -Potter Puppet Pals


"Let's bother Snape. Bother, bother, bother."


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

lol that one of my favorites from potter puppet pals


----------

